# Of Power and Deception (Science Fantasy by Harrington Martin)



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Greetings, everyone! I'm happy to announce the release of Of Power and Deception, Book Two in the Consortium Chain. The Dark Medieval Science Fantasy continues!



*A new era begins in Ornateam as an economic base builds within the region. The people of the plains struggle with their newfound wealth. Control of a precious ore becomes paramount. Political players fight to manipulate the many complications that arise from their ascension.

Far away to the southeast, a tribal people embrace their ancient roots. A young Wakusik tribesman finds his way amongst a disciplined people as he searches for his past and worries for his future.

Within the wonders of Xarh, a twisted machination provided by purveyors of deceit begins to unfold as the world faces a very strange and winding battle of hidden powers. And here, amongst it all, come the pirates of the Syrfaje Borderlands. Lose yourself in a scandalous tale as the Shas and members of the Consortium Chain embrace a world that attempts to find its footing.*

Here are some review snippets from the first book in the Consortium Chain series, Of War and Consequence:

"the prose is even pungent and pithy"

"the feuding warriors engage in plenty of action-packed battles"

"Intriguing storylines, creatures and weapons"

-Kirkus Indie Reviews

"Medieval-era parallel universe full of airships, tunnels, mystical minerals, warriors with regenerating body parts, and endless wars fought across the churning waters of the Sea of Regrett."

"the story is good, the characters fairly interesting, and the setting both unique and colorful."

"confusion over whether the good guys are all that good is fueled by their actions after a battle when, as Martin explains, "Revelers picked up appendages that lay around the gates, and children gathered hunks of flesh; these were all standard practices for the embattled people of Banthyk."

"Martin has set the stage for further events to unfold"

-Clarion ForeWord Reviews

****Of War and Consequence was awarded the Summer 2012 NABE Pinnacle Award for best Science Fantasy****

Here's the current link to Of Power and Deception for Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/Power-Deception-Consortium-Chain-ebook/dp/B00FVGVS22/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1381754571&sr=1-1

It's fresh out of the gate so it could use a little love.

All links for my work, along with my blog and a host of other goodies, are available at my personal website:
http://www.emprenbazaar.com/

Thank you for your time.

-Harrington


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

It's getting cooler outside. Care to snuggle up with a new adventure?


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

My first eclusive deal to come out of my bazaar is in the works! If you'd like to become a member, head on over to EmprenBazaar.com and get signed up! Your Kindle will be pleased.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Just had a nice weekend of downloads, courtesy of a deal through the bazaar. Much thanks to all involved.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Added the new glossary to emprenbazaar.com

It's a big ol' list, but kinda fun to wander through.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Care for a new adventure? The world of Xarh awaits you in Of War and Consequence, and the layers of the onion are exposed in Of Power and Deception!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Ready for a new adventure?


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Time for some Holiday downloads?


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's an awful lot on the horizon for 2014, for yours truly. Join me, won't you?

http://www.emprenbazaar.com/


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Getting some great feedback, but not much on the page as yet.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Book Three is coming along quickly. I'm running on all sorts of new inspiration lately.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm getting some great reviews, through conversation. I could really use some love on the Amazon page. If you've read the book I'd love to hear what you think!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

This past weekend was a very productive one. OLaG approaches!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Book three will soon enter the editing phase. I'm super excited!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Care for a new adventure?


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I just got back from an anti-digital vacation. Refreshed!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Enjoy your weekend, everyone!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Now available for an unlimited time only! Always pay full price! Never pay less than advertised!*

SciFan/Epic Drama/Adventure/Winner of the 2012 NABE Pinnacle Award for Best Science Fantasy

Go to the Links page at http://www.emprenbazaar.com/apps/links/ for more details. Ebooks are available individually, but, if you're so inclined, every paperback purchase will net you a free ebook download of said purchase absolutely free.

Much thanks, and happy reading! The third, and final, installment in the Consortium Chain approaches! Work has already begun on follow-up novels.

* Membership in the Empren Bazaar site grants you a rare freebie, from time to time. Some variance applies.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New designs for book three are coming together nicely.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new graphic up at the Bazaar. The cover is still a bit of a work in progress, but it's getting there.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Changed the OLaG cover a bit. It's a much more subtle design.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Just got back from vacation. Back to work on OLaG!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Greetings! Keep up with the latest at http://emprenbazaar.com/


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Still editing OLaG. Now, work begins on the follow-up to the Consortium Chain trilogy.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Work on Jaliun: A Banthyk Crime Lord Novel continues.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I have three Xarhian projects in the works. Lots to update soon.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Of Legends and Grace is awaiting formatting. I'm in the holding pattern.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

OLaG is in production! Excited, I is.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Days away from book three! Excited, I am.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Book 3 of the Consortium Chain is now available @ http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B007US6KLS


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Good morning/afternoon/evening, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Book 3 release bump. http://www.amazon.com/Harrington-Martin/e/B007US6KLS


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The Bazaar is undergoing a few more updates lately. Have a go. emprenbazaar.com


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I hope you're all having a great week! Keep checking in with the Bazaar. I've a few new additions as of late.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic Wednesday out there, everyone!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New posting up on the Bazaar.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Wednesday, everyone! This weekend marks a giveaway weekend for yours truly. Lots in store on the horizon as well.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend! Enjoy!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Friday, everyone! Have a great weekend out there. Lots of work on my end.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Greetings, all! Hope your Thursday goes well. There's new artwork coming to the Bazaar soon. Feel free to stop on in.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm heading back to work on the Chain hardcover. There's a new post up on the Bazaar.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Greetings, all! Work continues on Jaliun, Shores of Ornateam, and the new hardcover. Stop on in to the Bazaar and see what's cookin'!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Music, writing, poetry, new books, oh my! Have a wonderful week out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a wonderful Thursday out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

News on the new trilogy front is coming soon!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New posting up on the bazaar. New art, new work, new stories, oh my.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New artwork from the talented Cheri Stollings will be up on the Bazaar very soon. Stop on in and grab a Kindle download.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a few new projects in the works; a short for a comp overseas and yet another art piece to enhance the world of Xarh. Keep checking the Bazaar for the latest info.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new post up on the Thoughts From The Isle page at the Bazaar.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic weekend, everyone! Xarh is there for you whenever you're ready.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The latest Xarhian short, Give or Take, is being edited. There will be news on available Kindle-related downloads in the coming days.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new posting up on the Bazaar.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy New Year, one and all! Enjoy yourselves out there.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have you stopped by emprenbazaar.com lately? The world of Xarh is expanding.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New posting up on the Bazaar. Not much new to report. Work continues.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic Thursday out there!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Creeping closer to the weekend! Have you a new read?


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Xarh is growing. Care to see what's in store?


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's another short in the hopper for Shores of Ornateam.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Thursday, all! I hope yours is a productive one.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Xarh awaits! Care for a new adventure?


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new post up on the Bazaar.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Xarh awaits you. Jump on board with book one, Of War and Consequence.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a book snippet up on the Bazaar. More to come.

http://www.emprenbazaar.com/


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Good morning, all! Have a wonderful Thursday out there!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new post up on the Thoughts From The Isle page on the Bazaar.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a wonderful Thursday out there, all! Xarh will always be waiting in the wings for when you have a moment to spare.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic Thursday out there, everyone! There will be a new post up on the Bazaar soon. I have a few new mentions.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new excerpt up on the Bazaar.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic Thursday out there, everyone!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Good morning/afternoon/evening, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Do you have any room left on your shelf? If so, Xarh has a tale or two to offer.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

There's a new post up on the Bazaar.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic Thursday out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

New hardback info is incoming.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a wonderful Thursday out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll have news to report on the Chain hardback soon. I'm getting pretty excited over here.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a wonderful Thursday out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

It's a stormy Thursday 'round these parts. A good day for a new read.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a fantastic Thursday out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll have some information regarding the omnibus and the progress of Jaliun soon. Keep an eye on the Bazaar for all details.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

And I just received some other wonderful news yesterday! I can't spill the beans just yet, but there are good things afoot.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I am now officially a BHC author! There's a new post up on the Bazaar. Have a look.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a splendid Thursday out there, all!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The Consortium Chain omnibus is coming!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a wonderful Thursday out there, everyone!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The clock is ticking and the Chain omnibus is on the way. Pins and needles! Have a great Thursday out there, all.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Have a wonderful Thursday out there, everyone!


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

The Chain omnibus is nearing. I can sense it.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

Happy Thursday to you all! The world of Xarh awaits.


----------



## HMart (Apr 25, 2012)

I've heard from my publisher within the past few days. The Consortium Chain omnibus cover is coming soon. It nears.


----------

